# Zimmerman rescues African American driver from overturned Skittles delivery truck



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2013)

Florida State Police confirm that George Zimmerman the freed defendant in the Trayvon Martin murder trial. 

Was instrumental in saving the life of a black man today in an overturned Skittles delivery truck.

The NAACP claims the wreck was staged in order to generate white sympathy for Zimmerman.

Al Sharpton has sent a race investigation team to the accident site to determine the percentage of blackness of the driver. 

Pres. Obama so far has remained silent; and is waiting for the right moment to hold a press conference saying that he was once in a car wreck caused by a white person.

Eric Holder is having the DOJ determine if Zimmerman can be prosecuted for violating the black driver's civil rights by pulling him out of the burning truck without his consent.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

You forgot the part about Skittles changing their slogan from 'taste the rainbow' to 'feel the pain bro.'  Had their truck been re lettered yet?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, yeah, and I owe you rep when I can.  This is a hoot!  It's Zimmering me!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2013)

Jessie Jackson immediately gave an interview stating that no self respecting black man with allow a white person to rescue them.

Especially, the most evil racists of all the caucasians............white hispanics.   ..


----------



## Surfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Zim's mother is half black and half Hispanic. Calling him "white" was stupid by all who did it. Morons...


----------



## Surfer (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida State Police confirm that George Zimmerman the freed defendant in the Trayvon Martin murder trial. Authorities state Zimmerman was instrumental in saving the life of a black man today in an overturned Skittles delivery truck.The NAACP claims the wreck was staged in order to generate white sympathy for Zimmerman.Al Sharpton has sent a race investigation team to the accident site to determine the amount of blackness of the driver.Pres. Obama so far has remained silent; and is waiting for the right moment to hold a press conference saying that he was once in a car wreck caused by a white person.Eric Holder is having the DOJ determine if Zimmerman can be prosecuted for violating the black driver's civil rights by pulling him out of the burning truck without his consent.



That was pretty damn funny!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2013)

Civil rights activist Van Jones stated that Skittles are the new Black Power symbol.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida State Police confirm that George Zimmerman the freed defendant in the Trayvon Martin murder trial.
> 
> Authorities state Zimmerman was instrumental in saving the life of a black man today in an overturned Skittles delivery truck.
> 
> ...



President Slick did issue a statement saying "If I owned a personal vehicle, it would look just like a Skittles truck".


----------



## Zona (Jul 22, 2013)

Surfer said:


> Zim's mother is half black and half Hispanic. Calling him "white" was stupid by all who did it. Morons...



Half black?  Link please.


----------



## Zona (Jul 22, 2013)

It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida State Police confirm that George Zimmerman the freed defendant in the Trayvon Martin murder trial.
> 
> Authorities state Zimmerman was instrumental in saving the life of a black man today in an overturned Skittles delivery truck.
> 
> ...



Come on Sunni.....I looked this up.  I couldn't find anywhere that it states it was an African American that he saved!  Unless you have that link?  I agree that Zimmerman was rightfully Not Guilty, I've agreed with you all the way on this......but unless you can find a link, this had nothing to do with blacks.  The story is just showing that Zimmerman does care about other people and he will be there to help when needed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 22, 2013)

Due to negative publicity the Wm. Wrigley Jr. Company, a division of Mars, Inc. has decided to rebrand the name of their flagship product.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Zim's mother is half black and half Hispanic. Calling him "white" was stupid by all who did it. Morons...
> ...




Photo of Zimmerman's great-grandfather raises questions about racial profiling | Bay News 9


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

What would li'l Trayvon be doing if he were alive today?

















Clawing frantically at the inside of his coffin.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.



Make a joke or fuck off.  Oh, wait.  That's right.  You ARE the joke.  My bad.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

In mean, really, George Zimmerman SHOULD leave the police work to the police.  They, after all, are the ones who get specialized training on how to shoot unarmed black people.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

And yes, I LOVED what we called 'cruelty jokes' when I was a kid:  Mommy, mommy, why is daddy so pale?  Shut up and dig!


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

And in other news, millions of Facebook users get their law degrees!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Pres. Obama in a further sign of solidarity with the African American community and the protesters..

Has released a picture of the car he owned as a teenager.


----------



## Caroljo (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry Sunni!!! Just saw this was put in the humor section!!! Lol!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.



At least we're not trying to use the kid's death to restart the anti-gun agenda or assure that we have a gig once we leave office.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Pres. Obama in a further sign of solidarity with the African American community and the protesters..
> 
> Has released a picture of the car he owned as a teenager.



That's a composite of all of the cars he's owned.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^^   Leading republicans are calling for the FBI to try and find Pres. Obama's red car with the Skittles paint job that he owned as a teenager.

And search the glove box for the President's lost birth certificate.   ..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

Today someone threw some Skittles at me and yelled "Taste the freakin' rainbow!" so I went to McDonald's, bought some HOT coffee, and threw it at them yelling "I'm lovin' it!"


----------



## Jos (Jul 23, 2013)

The Black guy was uninjured in the crash, 
but after seeing who was dragging him out the car and across the road,
 He needed an urgent change of underwear


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.



The racist scum here think that's a good start. 

Now watch them say they're not racist. 

They're also liars.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida State Police confirm that George Zimmerman the freed defendant in the Trayvon Martin murder trial.
> 
> Was instrumental in saving the life of a black man today in an overturned Skittles delivery truck.
> 
> ...



Over turned skittles delivery truck? now I know you are pulling our legs Sunni.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.
> ...


*Hey, it's your racist democrat/liberal 'Hero's' that are crucifying an innocent man.*   ..


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.
> ...




You whiney loser. Get a job.   I hear the Wrigley company is hiring drivers for their Skittles trucks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## PredFan (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Florida State Police confirm that George Zimmerman the freed defendant in the Trayvon Martin murder trial.
> 
> Was instrumental in saving the life of a black man today in an overturned Skittles delivery truck.
> 
> ...



And Debbie Wasserman-Schultz has announced that Karma is racist.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.



I know you meant to say this:

"It's funny how the right has such low regard for a dead violent street thug. His family lost their son.  Damn.

You're welcome.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.



It's tragic how you idiot leftists have such a low regard for a fair trial.

Trayvon is indeed dead; his parents lost a son; and that is indeed a sad little tragedy.

But Trayvon initiated the violence and you idiot leftist hacks and your filthy ilk race hustlers tried to parlay that into the victimization of the person whom Trayvon attacked.

You are seriously sick fuckers.

Especially the totally dishonest shit heads like Zoned-out.


----------



## Zona (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.  Damn.
> ...



It's official,your just a piece of shit but hey....chuckle, there is only a dead child and a grieving family.  Oh wait, your a piece of shit so you think this is funny.


----------



## Zona (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunshine said:


>



You really are q bitter old person.  One good thing about all of this is, old bigots will die off soon enough.  We just hope thy didn't pass down too Much hate.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Surfer (Jul 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> Half black?Link please.


His father has described his family as "multiracial"; his father is a White American of German descent and his mother is Peruvian with black ancestry through her Afro-Peruvian maternal grandfather.
Zim is not white. He is Hispanic/Black/white.

Shooting of Trayvon Martin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Zona said:


> It's funny how the right has such low regard for a killed black kid. His family lost their son.



They lost a punk/thug.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 24, 2013)

Zona said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




*N E G G E D !*

Post a joke or get your ass off this thread.  This is a joke thread you fucking idiot.  Go fill your bath tub up with Skittles and pretend you're Godzilla in a ball pit.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2013)

*Public Warning: Guns and Skittles are a lethal combination!!*


----------



## Smilebong (Jul 24, 2013)

I heard a joke about Skittles, but can't remember it.  But man it was killin me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the difference between Trayvon and George Zimmerman?
One smokes dope, the other smokes the dopes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2013)

Not surprised to read how conservatives continue to disrespect a dead person.  And they're the "family values - compassionate conservatives" - my ass.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 26, 2013)

I have about as much compassion for that "child" as I would for the other "children" that run in packs and kill people just for pulling over and reading a map when lost.


----------

